# Estee Warehouse Sale



## MACForME (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm so excited! I'll be at the Estee Warehouse sale this weekend in NJ!

I was just there right before xmas and they had 3 MAC e/s for 19$ 

Can't wait to see what they have this weekend!

Anyone else going?


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 4, 2009)

omg where in new jersey is this warehouse sale going to be? the exact address would be great!


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 4, 2009)

why cant they have these sales in Vegas


----------



## MACForME (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_omg where in new jersey is this warehouse sale going to be? the exact address would be great!_

 

oh! I forgot to mention you have to get an invitation to get in. So an address won't help, but its in Oakland..


----------



## MACForME (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_why cant they have these sales in Vegas _

 
LOL! I guess I'm just lucky to have an Estee/Aramis factory here! LOL! These are a b*tch though, you have to get an invitation to go. And invitations are only doled out to employees or vendors. Here's the kicker. if the employee/vendor doesn't use the tickets/invites, they usually do not get them or won't get the same amount for the next sale! 

Its not very big.. not at all.. Its maybe 5 aisles, you get a box that you have to drag behind you and people drag their feet at a turtle pace.. It can be annoying.. The common item is fragrance sets. But they DO on occasion have 3 MAC shadows shrink-wrapped together and those "sets" are 19$. i got Barbie e/s that way! There is alot of those "promotional" items too! Last year, at the sale before xmas, i got the Estee Lauder Holiday Blockbuster Set for like, 30$. So that was a STEAL!


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_LOL! I guess I'm just lucky to have an Estee/Aramis factory here! LOL! These are a b*tch though, you have to get an invitation to go. And invitations are only doled out to employees or vendors. Here's the kicker. if the employee/vendor doesn't use the tickets/invites, they usually do not get them or won't get the same amount for the next sale! 

Its not very big.. not at all.. Its maybe 5 aisles, you get a box that you have to drag behind you and people drag their feet at a turtle pace.. It can be annoying.. The common item is fragrance sets. But they DO on occasion have 3 MAC shadows shrink-wrapped together and those "sets" are 19$. i got Barbie e/s that way! There is alot of those "promotional" items too! Last year, at the sale before xmas, i got the Estee Lauder Holiday Blockbuster Set for like, 30$. So that was a STEAL!_

 

well if you see anything cool- get extras- Im sure folks here'll buy it (Im sure I would buy the MAC stuff lol)


----------



## MACForME (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW!
What a great sale. Unfortunate for me.. there weren't any MAC in the sale. i wonder if i went last night if there would be. Anyway.. I did get the "mystery bag" (cost $50) which had in it:
Estee Pleasure sets
Estee Beautiful
Estee Beautiful "Love"
EL Lip gloss
SeanJean Forgivable
EL Revitalift serum
EL Eye serum
And a bunch of other stuff I can't remember
and yes...

MAC IN OVERSUN! YAY!


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

The Hauppauge Long Island sale always has a full table of MAC, palette, brushes and shadows.


----------



## MACForME (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey131* 

 
_The Hauppauge Long Island sale always has a full table of MAC, palette, brushes and shadows._

 
Now thats cool! 
I only got tickets to the Oakland, NJ one.. i wish I could go to the Hauppauge sale.. that would be NICE..

But, thanks to the economy, it looks like my access to Estee Warehouse sales have come to an end.. I heard from the woman that gives me the tickets that Estee layed off a TON of people, and they are eyeing up the Oakland warehouse and it MAY close.. ugh.


----------



## stacey131 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Now thats cool! 
I only got tickets to the Oakland, NJ one.. i wish I could go to the Hauppauge sale.. that would be NICE..

But, thanks to the economy, it looks like my access to Estee Warehouse sales have come to an end.. I heard from the woman that gives me the tickets that Estee layed off a TON of people, and they are eyeing up the Oakland warehouse and it MAY close.. ugh._

 
Sadly, or not, I have been going to the Hauppauge sale every weekend for the past 5 weeks...just happen to be able to trade for tickets.  Starting to get to know the people and routine there.  I can tell you that the warehouse sales are an important source of income to them.  Much of what is there are promotional sizes/SKUs, gifts with purchase, holiday sets etc.  They can't sell that stuff at retail so I believe the sale will continue despite the tough times.  Plus, one manager said to me when I asked about limits, that she really doesn't care as long as I come and BUY because their sales are way, way down.  I see stuff there 5 weeks in a row. In previous years, items would sell out the same day.


----------



## User35 (Jun 3, 2009)

fuck me right ???


we dont even have a Wal-Mart ....god forbid I'd be able to get my hands on some cosmetic deals...


----------

